# Red Dead Redemption



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Game comes out tomorrow. Anyone getting it?

I'm not sure if I'm getting it tomorrow, but I definitely do plan on getting it. It looks so immersive and the graphics are amazing. Plus, the game seems to hold true to Rockstar's style of open world games more than ever before with a huge countryside to explore!

Definitely going to try and get this one. If I have to trade games in to get it, I am definitely tempted to.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm totally going to get it. The first thing it reminded me of was those old Clint Eastwood movies, like The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. The main character even looks like him! So, I'm all for a Clint Eastwood video game.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My brother will be getting it this Friday, he's been talking about it for the last month.


----------



## Chris Hedgie (May 18, 2010)

I thought it was out May 21st? ;

Nonetheless, YES I WANT IT. I mean, 16 MP Free Roam? Running around beautiful western America on horseback? I didn't even like that many westerns and I'm looking forward to this. XD


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking at all the reviews now, I want to get it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It looks a lot better than Red Dead Revolver was. Even i'm impressed by it so far.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

probably at a later time....ill wait until it's out a month or 2 and read the consumer reviews 
modnation racers and ufc 2010 are the next games im getting :yes


----------



## Chris Hedgie (May 18, 2010)

Well, I got it today. So far, it looks pretty good. Although, I think Rockstar will want to update it soon, I've already encountered two major glitches: In single player, some of the NPC's walk right through walls and stuff. ;

And in MP, your model sometimes disappears, and some of the other objects and models around the free roam. I can't tell you how many times I've got slaughtered because I couldn't see the invisible cougar coming.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I heard it was like a Old Western version of GTA... Is this true?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> I heard it was like a Old Western version of GTA... Is this true?


Yup.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can do co-op on the campaign? Or is all the multiplayer stuff just for PVP sort of stuff?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Brit90 said:


> Does anyone know if you can do co-op on the campaign? Or is all the multiplayer stuff just for PVP sort of stuff?


Rockstar's gonna release some co-op missions for free like next month.

Hey Chris Hedgie, what version did you get? 360 or PS3?


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I've played it for 2 days. I haven't progressed that far in the main story because there's so much to do! This really may be my favourite game on PS3. We'll see - if I can eclipse the 100+ hours I've got on Fallout 3.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I hear its over hyped, like always I'll wait for price drop.


----------



## schwagdemon (May 24, 2010)

*Read Dead Redemption*

I have played it for 10 or so hours and I am enjoying it quite a bit. Very addicting.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got it Friday and so far it's pretty fun, both online and single player.


----------



## Chris Hedgie (May 18, 2010)

I got the 360 version. The MP seems a lot more stable now then when I first got it, so enjoying it a lot more now. :boogie


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems pretty good. But I still only ended up playing through the tutorial / introduction. *sigh* it will probably join Bioshock 2, Alan Wake, F.E.A.R. 2 and countless other unplayed games lying on the shelf...


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a HUGE game with a lot of content, beautiful environments, and a plethora of Wild Westy experiences, but it doesn't do a very good job of easing you into the universe. For casual fans hungering for a quality sandbox Western, I might suggest the underrated 2005 gem _Gun_, instead.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be hopefully picking it up on Thursday. Also looking to get Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood, that game looks way better than MW2, even though it's set in the same period as Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I think it is a good game; it's kinda over hyped though.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Yup.


Thanks... I'm def. gettin this game!


----------



## Adorkable (May 22, 2010)

It's a good game, not great. I've been experiencing A LOT of glitches as soon as I got to the Mexico area.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I've picked this game up a few times, and I'm really thinking of buying it.. But I'll have to be poor for a week.. 
Be poor for a week probably wouldn't matter if it's a sick game and I won't have to leave the playstation for anything


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I bought it. Very surprised because I've heard a few people say it's overhyped. I personally think it's great. It's like GTA meets Red Dead Revolver. They combined two of their best previous games into this one. Love the free roam online. God the hours flew by when I was playing it. Anyone wants to play online, hit me up my gamertag is in my sig (I got it for 360)

On a side note: I also picked up Mod Nation Racers & Call Of Juarez: Bound In Blood. Great games. Mod Nation is like Little Big Planet only a racer, and Call Of Juarez is basically a western FPS that is highly underrated IMO.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I rented this game cuz I couldn't find it anywhere... I've been playing it for 8 hours straight...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

^ soo this game really is good huh? i was if-y about getting it but now since i heard modnation racers was boring i might pick it up tomorrow 8)

i just hope there's a lot to do and some good online modes


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm kind of curious about the game.

But I didn't really like GTA 4, paid 60 bucks for it, played it for a couple of hours and it's been collecting dust since.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Damn this game looks good. I hate lack of money...¬_¬


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

LostProphet said:


> I'm kind of curious about the game.
> 
> But I didn't really like GTA 4, paid 60 bucks for it, played it for a couple of hours and it's been collecting dust since.


Rent it... You'll get your money's worth. If you buy it, you'll probably regret it considering your response to GTA 4.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

i love this game its really great
and it feels better than gta4 because its way more open and authentic


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I just beat the game. The ending was interesting and disappointing in my eyes.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been waiting for this game, but cant afford it. My mate has it and I played his. Its as good as I thought it would be. Cant wait to get it, and I hate western themed anything. Props to Rockstar


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I just started playing the online mode. I have to say, it's very impressive. Lots of game modes, not too difficult, yet not too easy.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Buying this today unless there is something incredibly awesome out which I dont know about.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

This game makes me wish I could trade my Wii for the PS3. Cowboys and horses in the wild wild west? Sign me up.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I got this game a couple of days ago.. 
I played it all day without stopping.. It's really awesome.
I agree it's easier than GTA, but I love the Western feel to it.

I've beat the game now, with 47% of trophies or something.. And the ending was kind of disappointing


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Genelle said:


> I got this game a couple of days ago..
> I played it all day without stopping.. It's really awesome.
> I agree it's easier than GTA, but I love the Western feel to it.
> 
> I've beat the game now, with 47% of trophies or something.. And the ending was kind of disappointing


Wow you really got into it. The whole western thing is awesome, which I have never ever thought before.

I havent played it in a week. This little thing called the world cup is wrecking my life.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

When you beat the game can you still keep playing??
and are there cars in blackwater?


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Genelle said:


> I got this game a couple of days ago..
> I played it all day without stopping.. It's really awesome.
> I agree it's easier than GTA, but I love the Western feel to it.
> 
> I've beat the game now, with 47% of trophies or something.. And the ending was kind of disappointing


Make sure you play till the credits roll. If they haven't, ride to the blackwater train station.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> When you beat the game can you still keep playing??
> and are there cars in blackwater?


Yep, you can continue playing. I've seen one car parked in blackwater. You can't drive it. You do ride in the backseat of one in a mission.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I rarely buy games but i made the exception and it was a darn good choice!Some of the character quotes on the multiplayer are ridiculously funny.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

erasercrumbs said:


> It's a HUGE game with a lot of content, beautiful environments, and a plethora of Wild Westy experiences, but it doesn't do a very good job of easing you into the universe. For casual fans hungering for a quality sandbox Western, I might suggest the underrated 2005 gem _Gun_, instead.


Gun is still a good game. I just started my second playthrough before getting RDR, and playing these two games back to back is pretty interesting. I really liked most things about Gun, but when I'm playing RDR, I keep thinking "man, this is what Gun should have been like". The world is bigger, the missions are better and it does a better job of making you feel like goddamn Clint Eastwood. This is the Western game I've always wanted but couldn't get because of technical limitations.

Actually I agree about the easing into the universe. The beginning of the game could have been handled better, at least what comes to gameplay mechanics.


----------

